# App hangs on cancellation



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Occasionally, I need to cancel a request after accepting, but the app hangs. And the only option that seems to work when selecting the reason is “Other”. Anyone else?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Slow down, you're providing way too much technical information!


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Slow down, you're providing way too much technical information!


Maybe you're unfamiliar with what I'm talking about. What I'm asking shouldn't require technical info, but thanks for playing.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

Same thing started happening to me about 2 weeks ago. I would have to restart my phone and go back into the app in order to cancel. I never chose the “other” reason though, so I’ll try that from now on. It’s very annoying. Makes me think Uber is trying to actively prevent cancellations.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Dominic_S said:


> Same thing started happening to me about 2 weeks ago. I would have to restart my phone and go back into the app in order to cancel. I never chose the "other" reason though, so I'll try that from now on. It's very annoying. Makes me think Uber is trying to actively prevent cancellations.


It _is_ very annoying! Just glad to know it isn't only me. I wouldn't restart my phone, but I would close the app (swipe up), then re-launch it.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

UberFizzle said:


> Occasionally, I need to cancel a request after accepting, but the app hangs. And the only option that seems to work when selecting the reason is "Other". Anyone else?


It has happened several times to me just this past week. I have closed, restarted and it still hangs. Usually about the 5th attempt to cancel, it goes through.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Tarvus said:


> It has happened several times to me just this past week. I have closed, restarted and it still hangs. Usually about the 5th attempt to cancel, it goes through.


I'm curious if the request is canceled on the rider's end after our first attempt, or if it remains active until the cancelation goes through on our end.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Same here for the past 2 weeks. I tried all the drop down options on that page but no good. I didn't try the swip-up thingy yet, but will do next time and report back



UberFizzle said:


> I'm curious if the request is canceled on the rider's end after our first attempt, or if it remains active until the cancelation goes through on our end.


No it doesn't. The ride is still active all the way. After all attempts to cancel, i went and completed that ride.

Edited to add. I txt Uber support and they said it's a known glitch and they are working on it


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Same issue today. Needed to cancel for passenger no show after regulated time. Swiped up the app and reopened, turn off the tablet and back on, nothing The only item that did the trick was "wrong pickup location shown".
Uber you need to fix this


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

that happens to me when my wifi is on and picking up a weak signal 
in my case we have Spectrum WiFI hot spots all over the place and my phone
connects to it sometimes and f's up some Uber functions.
I disable the WiFi and never have that issue anymore


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

theMezz said:


> that happens to me when my wifi is on and picking up a weak signal
> in my case we have Spectrum WiFI hot spots all over the place and my phone
> connects to it sometimes and f's up some Uber functions.
> I disable the WiFi and never have that issue anymore


Ohhh That's a great thought, I'll try it next time thx


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

How's it hanging, homes?


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Like when you wanna cancel, the app gives you a page of cancellation reasons to choose from. When you hit to any of these options except the “wrong address shown” in my case, the app doesn’t register your input and you keep being in the ride.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You've been taking too many surge requests...
Slow it down, valued partner.


----------



## Hungover2ft (Feb 28, 2019)

Haha I had same issues and I can’t cancel the trip for no show....tried all cancel options 5 times and still didn’t work.....so I closed Uber and fire away Lyft app and move on


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ve seen it happening on both lyft and Uber apps. Most likely they both start playing dirty games with drivers. Just lost airport queue after attempt to cancel ‘no show’ pax. Had to restart the app to cancel and my airport queue is gone.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

After several repeated attempts to cancel, the rider texted me asking what was going on. I told them the app wouldn't allow me to cancel and that I would refund the cancellation fee if they cancelled at their end.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

This issue is still not fixed. I have to turn my entire phone off, and then go back into the app to cancel. Can't believe it's been over a month and Uber still hasn't fixed this.


----------

